# Chalice coral I.D.



## carmenh

I've got a chalice that I need to frag before it's long sweeper tentacles kill any more corals! 
Anyone know what it's called, so that I know what to advertise when they're ready?


----------



## Ciddian

I have no idea, but it's lovely!


----------



## carmenh

Thanks! If you ever start up salt again, I'll give you a frag!



Ciddian said:


> I have no idea, but it's lovely!


----------



## szuwar

I would love to buy a frag or a piece of it , email me when you are ready [email protected]


----------



## carmenh

I've been doing some more digging, using "plating" as one of the keywords, since most chalice pics seemed to be of encrusting types. I think I've figured it out... Hollywood Stunner...

http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/general-lps-discussion/46314-hollywood-stunner-chalice.html


----------



## carmenh

Will do! (This message wasn't long enough) 



szuwar said:


> I would love to buy a frag or a piece of it , email me when you are ready [email protected]


----------



## acer

looks like australian grape alien eye.

how long have you had it?


also, it apparently can be called grape watermelon... :/


----------



## carmenh

But all the alien eyes I've found pics of are encrusting, not plating. Had it about a year and a half...MAST auction 2010...


----------



## acer

oh... lol yeah the plating thing...

uhhh

found it...

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=597+322+468&pcatid=468


----------



## carmenh

Yea, but the "peaceful" description immediately eliminates that one. Mine has long killer sweepers...


----------



## acer

Oh then its a mutant of both.


----------



## carmenh

LOL, I wonder if that would make it rare and extra valuable? 
Just out of curiousity, why do you think it's not a Hollywood Stunner? To me, the picture and description match exactly. One of the other sites even describes it as very thin and fast growing, which is correct...



acer said:


> Oh then its a mutant of both.


----------



## acer

Oh haha I missed that post... Then yeah its a hollywood stunner. XD

There aren't many that plated on the images on google but there are some.


----------



## carmenh

LOL, I thought you were seeing something I wasn't 



acer said:


> Oh haha I missed that post... Then yeah its a hollywood stunner. XD
> 
> There aren't many that plated on the images on google but there are some.


----------



## Cypher

Holy shit that's a sweet chalice colony Carmen! Too bad you've got to break it up! Really like the wavy free form contours it's forming.


----------



## explor3r

I researched but I had no luck, good that you know now.
I would like a frag too..let us know when is ready


----------



## carmenh

Thanks everyone, I'll post when they're ready, and maybe plan a Toronto run if there's enough interest


----------



## teemee

Hi Carmen,
I've also seen this sold as Tyree Flower Petal Monti.
I've never seen such a big colony. 
At one point, i had a small piece of this, but it kept on getting buried in the sand. Who knew about sweeper tentacles?!
Good luck


----------



## carmenh

Do any montis have feeding tentacles that long? Seriously, they're REALLY long!




teemee said:


> Hi Carmen,
> I've also seen this sold as Tyree Flower Petal Monti.
> I've never seen such a big colony.
> At one point, i had a small piece of this, but it kept on getting buried in the sand. Who knew about sweeper tentacles?!
> Good luck


----------



## Chris S

I'm not really a big fan of these made up names, so for the most part am unfamiliar with them. The term "chalice" typically refers to four different Genus of coral (Mycedium, Echinophyllia, Echinopora and Oxypora - and from my experience sometimes types of Pectinia)

From looking at the pictures, this looks like a species of Oxypora. If the sweeper tentacles are transparent and commonly out during the day, then I will be even more confident that it is Oxypora.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## carmenh

It's sweepers *are* transparent, but it's most definitely nocturnal... I'll look through the names you posted when I get home and see if I can narrow it down. Thanks for the info!



Chris S said:


> I'm not really a big fan of these made up names, so for the most part am unfamiliar with them. The term "chalice" typically refers to four different Genus of coral (Mycedium, Echinophyllia, Echinopora and Oxypora - and from my experience sometimes types of Pectinia)
> 
> From looking at the pictures, this looks like a species of Oxypora. If the sweeper tentacles are transparent and commonly out during the day, then I will be even more confident that it is Oxypora.
> 
> Hope this helps some.


----------



## darryl_v

Definitely hollywood stunner......nice large piece.


----------

